# My poor Reed.



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

A few hours ago Reed went from his normal happy self to a wobbly, unhappy looking boy 

I noticed his head had tilted slightly also, so without hesitation I phoned the vet and told her I was on my way.
Unfortunately my worst fears were confirmed Reed has EC  (when his blood tests come back they will confirm it further but we decided to take tests to rule everything out)
So my poor boy was given a steriod shot (as he went from walking to unable to stand in 20 mins), he is on a course of Baytril, Metacam and all 8 are on a course of panacur.
I have also had to put him in quarantine 

Any spare vibes for my poor boy are very much needed right now.
I really don't understand why this is happening I am religious with my worming programme and they only had a course when Heather and Ella turned up


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh no hun poor Reed. Really hope he perks up soon and makes a quick recovery!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Sending big bunny hugs to your little man. X


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little guy. I pray he gets better x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

*fingers crossed* for the gorgeous boy and everyone else of course 

*Heidi*


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw no! Poor Reed. Healing vibes on way.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh poor Reed 
Sending mega healing vibes his way. Hope he gets better very soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Well we had a bit of a rough night and he got to the point of rolling whilst just laying there 
It is heartbreaking to watch, but he is still trying to eat for himself when I offer it to him.
I'm exhausted at the mo as I haven't slept yet, but I would happily stay up for as long as it takes to get my little man well again


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

worry times, this would be my worst nightmare, you caught it early tho and hes on a great diet so his chances should be higher. lots of get well vibes for your baby, try and rest tho 

I have a syringe of panacur still in its box from the end of may when they had their vacs I was saving it for when I move house again in a few weeks . Maybe I should have got 2 syringes and done them then and in a few weeks


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

So sorry I missed this yesterday  

Sending him and you the very best of wishes  xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks guy's

He is still fighting, he isn't eating much but enough to keep his tummy ticking along the last thing my poor baby needs is stasis on top of everything 
He can't even clean himself as he just falls over


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How is he now B3rnie?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

Reed is still critical BUT today he has had the energy to hop over to his fleece in the hospital cage and have a lil dig , he isn't eating much still but enough to keep his tummy ticking over
Annnnnd he can sit up without falling now

Now we aren't out of the woods yet as he could go downhill again BUT if he keeps improving like this we might have a chance of beating this


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Keep fighting little Reed x
I'm glad to hear he's doing a little better, I really hope he continues to improve and gets better very soon.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Im keeping everything crossed for him, little fighter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

Well this morning we had a bit of a break through 

His head tilt is almost gone, in fact my OH can't tell he has one now Smile his balance is almost back to normal to the point that he did 2 binky's and didn't fall over 

His pasturella is starting to clear up too which is great :thumbup:

His appetite still isn't perfect but I'm sure that will come with time 

My vet is amazed at how quickly he is improving now (especially as they advised me to pts as he wouldn't make it Angry) so yeah looks like I have a little fighter on my hands :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Well this morning we had a bit of a break through
> 
> His head tilt is almost gone, in fact my OH can't tell he has one now Smile his balance is almost back to normal to the point that he did 2 binky's and didn't fall over
> 
> ...


Bless him, sending healing vibes so he continues to improve xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Well this morning we had a bit of a break through
> 
> His head tilt is almost gone, in fact my OH can't tell he has one now Smile his balance is almost back to normal to the point that he did 2 binky's and didn't fall over
> 
> ...


So pleased. He has a fab bunny mummy the lucky man


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

great news!!! keep fighting!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have been so optimistic 

The last couple of nights Reeds breathing has been getting worse and worse to the point that on Friday night he was admitted so he could stay in an oxygen tent as he just wasn't getting enough.
We are booked in for an xray on Monday to see if we can work out what's going on (I have a horrible feeling that it is Pneumonia ).

So yeah can we continue to have your vibes sent this way please, I just want him to get better


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh poor Reed.
Please keep fighting little one.
Sending lots of vibes his way. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry to hear hes been admitted again, hope tomorrow looks brighter xx


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow  Keep fighting, little Reed - you've done so well so far!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed here for your beautiful boy 
Keep fighting it Reed, you are a big strong boy with a mummy who adores you and a bunny family who miss you very much.

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor little guy. Hope he makes a full recovery x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Reed has been admitted 

He needs a dental due to him not eating properly for the last week, and for some reason when we looked into his mouth it was full of food :confused5: The vet is also going to take x-rays of his head and chest and take some more nasal cultures.

He has lost soo much weight over the last week that tbh I'm not sure if he is strong enough to come through the GA but I have to try, I can't just give up on him :frown2:


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Sending lots of vibes to you and Reed. Really hope he pulls through, it sounds like he's been through so much in the last few weeks.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Got my fingers crossed for him XX


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

He is hoooome  


His head x-ray was clear so hopefully his spurs were due to him not eating enough hay for the last week 

He does have fluid on his lungs tho  So now we have to wait for the nasal cultures to come back so we know what we are dealing with and the best way to fight it.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yay that Reed is home  You really do have a little fighter on your hands!
Sending more vibes his way, hope he's back to 100% very very soon. x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

purple_x said:


> Yay that Reed is home  You really do have a little fighter on your hands!
> x


Yes I do 

He has already started eating :thumbup:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

How's he doing today? Hope he continues to improve


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Just read this, so glad Reed is home, what a fighter! Hope everything is on the up from now on :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad he is home. He has lots of healing vibes coming in for him, hope they will help 

*Heidi*


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Any news on Reed?


----------



## pretty flowers (Jun 25, 2010)

As above x


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh sorry forgot to update this.

Well Reed has improved again, his head tilt is gone (but he holds his nose funny like scrunching it up on one side  ) he is pretty much back to his old self bar the sneezing fits 

I am waiting for his nose cultures come back so we know what is causing the sneezing so we can put him on the right meds to solve it. At the moment he is on Septrin which is stopping his nose filling with gunk but not stopping the huge sneezing fits he has so we need to work out the cause of them.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad the head tilt has gone and that he is showing improvement 

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor boy, glad he's making hops in the right direction

How are all the other buns doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> poor boy, glad he's making hops in the right direction
> 
> How are all the other buns doing?


They are all great thanks  Rhythm is missing his brother I can tell but apart from that everyone is happy and healthy


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

An update for anyone following Reeds battle:-

Well I got his nasal cultures back today 

He has Bordatella (likened to kennel cough in dogs) and Pasturella, we have one more drug to try (I can't recall what it is, but will know tomorrow when I pick it up), he will go on a 2 week course and in the vets words this will either fix him or it won't :crying:

Once the 2 weeks are up we have to look at the quality of his life and go from there because if this drug doesn't fix it nothing will :crying:


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Everything crossed for the next 2 weeks. Toby and Tess have paws crossed too


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I really really hope the new drug works for him!! Thinking of you both


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

4 fingers and 28 paws crossed here, well maybe the guineas will help out too, so thats another 16 paws! Heres hoping the next 2 weeks work for your gorgeous boy 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I really hope the little guy responds well to the medication and that he gets better really quickly. I've been praying for him!


----------

